# some of my old herping pics



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 21, 2008)

here are a few old herping shots I took around 1 - 2 years ago, some you may have seen
skinks

























dragons and goannas
































snakes








































Ryan


----------



## hodges (Aug 21, 2008)

Love the shots of the keelback mate. :lol:


----------



## Khagan (Aug 21, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


>



What this guy chomping away on?


----------



## funcouple (Aug 21, 2008)

wow. awsum pix. thanx 4 sharing


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 21, 2008)

hodges said:


> Love the shots of the keelback mate. :lol:


 
*yep its definately a keelback mate! :lol:*


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 21, 2008)

Khagan said:


> What this guy chomping away on?


 
a land mullet (egernia major)


----------



## hodges (Aug 21, 2008)

On a more serious note love the pictures- must say i love the blueys .


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 21, 2008)

hodges said:


> On a more serious note love the pictures- must say i love the blueys .


 
there not my cup-a-tea, like them as much as I like blue writing:lol:


----------



## Tatelina (Aug 21, 2008)

What's that black looking skink?

Photo's aren't bad at all.


----------



## tooninoz (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the photos Ryan.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 21, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> What's that black looking skink?
> 
> Photo's aren't bad at all.


 
a land mullet, very common and pretty ugly aswell


----------



## sockbat (Aug 21, 2008)

Great job on the pics


----------



## moloch05 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice, Ryan. That was an amazing shot of the the Lace and Land Mullet. Did you see it capture the skink?

Regards,
David


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 22, 2008)

yes, we heard a loud sound of something runing and we looked over and it grabbed a land mullet just before it managed to get down a hole.


----------



## krusty (Aug 24, 2008)

cool pics mate love the lacey with the land mullet and the tree snake,where where they taken.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 24, 2008)

taken in our local area, we live in the greater taree area which is on the mid north coast


----------



## callith (Aug 24, 2008)

awesome pics


----------

